# West Mids August 18th Summer Cruise



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets get a massive convoy out somewhere. Something with little stress organising... Not too far out... End somewhere nice where we can eat outside!? Picnic/disposable BBQ in a park somewhere? I'll bring the sausage? Who's up for it?


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

The weekend before is also AITP 13. convoy up?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Nice thought, but a disposable BBQ in some park is not my bag I am afraid. I maybe wrong but I think folks would rather have lunch in a nice setting cooked by someone else.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Phill,

Now you have shown us all how clever you are by picking apart everything I have said (I actually said we can eat outside which would include pubs, restaurants and any other number of establishments you can eat) has anybody got any grown up constructive comments to make.

I will be honest, it's comments like yours that really make this hobby that I choose to do, free of charge not enjoyable at all..

If you feel that you can do a better job and want to put the hours in then please go ahead. If your just going to be a keyboard warrior, maybe I could redirect you to the world of Warcraft forum!

I look forward to hearing from everyone else with some good ideas!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry for any offence taken, but I read your post as the idea was just a BBQ. My comment about a pub or restaurant was made as a suggestion to you, as having been the West Mids rep for four years I feel I got to know what will attract folks onto a cruise.
As I said in the opening statement no offence was meant, but offer my apologies as I am not the type to want to hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for you apology. Lets just try and sort a good day put for us.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Hiya Olivea......... im up for stuff lol. Im in Coventry and dont care where i eat at all...... im not fussy lol. I just love getting out n about in me dark green TT 1.8 quattro Roadster. Come say hi if your going to AITP on the 11th.
Im happy eating chips on the roadside outside the chip shop as long as its next to my beloved TT which over the years ill be replacing EVERYTHING with custom parts..... why? Cos i love it so much and want more than the standard. I love to stick out from the crowd ya see lol Thats why i got a green one.... dont see many of those. Well i dont anyway... you might. Oh yeah i have a tendency to waffle.... speaking of waffles arnt they gorgeously sweet? Especially with ice cream on them.
AND..... who said you were talking about disposable bbqs lol.... could have been half an oil drum lol.
Anyway i once got thrown out of the cinema for taking my own food...... my argument was that their prices were rediculously high. Besides i hadnt had a BBQ for ages.
Im on FaceBook by the way.... im the one with the.... yes you guessed it Dark green TT lol. But its not my profile pic its the other one. My profile pic is just a head n shoulders with a purple and grey striped jumper..... well i THINK its purple and grey. Damn ill have to go check now BRB......
BAAAAACK........ yes its grey and purple...... but then, im the only Mark Cawley Coventry on facebook... cool lol.
Laters. :lol:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark, what a happy chap you are. I will be drawing up a plan over the next couple if days for the cruise on 18th so keep your eyes peeled for details!


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

okie pokie


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

I take my camera pretty much everywhere i go so if theres beauty spots where peeps want their portraits shot next to or in their beloved cars then im yer man lol...... they only pay if they want a print. Laters.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Are ya going to AITP? I am


----------



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

I'm good for this. MOT approving


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Right, what does everyone want to do about this?


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Whatever you suggest..... your the boss lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivea said:


> Mark, what a happy chap you are. I will be drawing up a plan over the next couple if days for the cruise on 18th so keep your eyes peeled for details!


Thought you were coming along to aitp5 to represent the Midlanders on the TTOC stand. Was waiting at Corley Services for you till close on 9 for the cruise down ?


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Who... me or Olivia lol?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

markcawley said:


> Who... me or Olivia lol?


Olivia.. She put her name down to meet a Corley but didn't turn up. Maybe there was a problem.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well guys, there's a curry cruise on this coming Friday :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=359929


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Well guys, there's a curry cruise on this coming Friday :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=359929


Really appreciate the invite but I'm going to struggle to come this Friday. Not sure what time I'll be finishing work and I don't like to let people down last minute.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys, there's a curry cruise on this coming Friday :wink:
> ...


Fair enough. Just come if you find out you've got the time


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi all

I might well have been up for this (if anything was happening!!) but having only just read the thread, I feel I have to speak up as I'm a bit surprised at the way Olivea attacked Phil - regardless of content, I do think the message from Olivea was a bit over the top!

Now I'm not too sure I'd want to attend for fear of saying the wrong thing and getting my head snapped off!

I hope that you take this in the spirit it is intended...... 

Nicki


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

knickers said:


> Hi all
> 
> I might well have been up for this (if anything was happening!!) but having only just read the thread, I feel I have to speak up as I'm a bit surprised at the way Olivea attacked Phil - regardless of content, I do think the message from Olivea was a bit over the top!
> 
> ...


I agree with you totally, Phil was shot down quite harshly if im honest. He was speaking from experience as a previous rep and I think the reply to his post was out of order in it's tone. I could expand on this but this thread is not the place to do so.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Templar said:


> I agree with you totally, Phil was shot down quite harshly if im honest. He was speaking from experience as a previous rep and I think the reply to his post was out of order in it's tone.


+1


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Am I right in thinking that this summer cruise may have to be cancelled as no details have been posted as yet?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It's looking that way Phill, anyone fancy meeting up at a pub for a bite and a bit of chit chat?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, could be up for that.. When was you thinking ?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
How about you guys get together next Sunday (25TH) for a jolly in a location in between you all as it maybe a tad short notice for this weekend for folks.
This is just a thought as I am no longer the rep.
I would make it myself, but I really need to finish this blasted kitchen!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

forest said:


> It's looking that way Phill, anyone fancy meeting up at a pub for a bite and a bit of chit chat?


Shame you guys didn't join us tonight for some greaTT roads and a good curry


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I give up... I really do


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Let make that two Jase

:roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Olivia,

being a Rep is always a challenge. After all I've been one for ten years+ and I know from experience that a Rep is only as good as the cues he/she takes on board from the members.

Phill, TT4PJ, was your predecessor and a long standing Rep and has led some fabulous, well attended, cruises and many of them!! I've been part of some of his cruises and remember them very fondly.

If Phill is kind enough to lend you a helping hand by making suggestions and letting you know what the Midland area members like to do, your reply to him was probably not the best you could come up with. In fact, the way it reads is downright derogatory whether you meant it that way or not. A little bit of humility on your part would be in order if you don't mind me saying so.

I'm looking forward to some of your cruises


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

Towards the end of June / beginning of July I put up a post offering to lead the West Midlanders on a cruise around the Brecon Beacons. Unfortunately, as there was little interest at the time the cruise was cancelled. However, my offer still stands if anyone is interested now.

The basic idea was for the West Midlanders to meet at Leominster and convoy down to Glasbury where I'd meet them and then lead them on the cruise. The initial pit stop could be at a pub not far from Glasbury. The pub has a large car park in nice settings which would be ideal for a photo-shoot.

The rest of the planned tour begins at Talybont-on-Usk with a drive past two of the reservoirs and then on to the Beacons National Park Centre. The round trip from Talybont on Usk is approximately 50 miles, which I think would be sufficient considering that you have to travel down from the Midlands.

If you want to buy food, then there are facilities at the National Park which appear to be reasonably priced. The National Park also has a nice car park in amongst trees which would also lend itself to a photo-shoot.

If Olivea or anyone else is interested in this cruise, then please let me know so that a date can be organized.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Viv,

I'd be interested even though it's a long way from home. And I think I might get a good friend to join me


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

That sounds great to me. Let's kick it off with you nominating a suitable date.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> That sounds great to me. Let's kick it off with you nominating a suitable date.
> 
> Viv.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Viv,

I'm fine any weekend but 7th/8th of September when my sister is over from Germany. I might also want to make a weekend of it as I love Wales, so anything goes


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Olivea said:


> I give up... I really do


I feel for you, i really do as this job was never gonna be easy, infact i thought you'd stood down??
The little mis-understanding with Phil has been resolved... it happens, at home, at work and even on internet forums :wink:

So i guess this cruise never happened (only just picked up on topic as i've been on holiday) which is a shame as the weather was good so ruffing it with a portable bar-bee all parked up by the river severn or another nice location sounds quite appealing and not too far so as not costing 80 quids worth of petrol either!

I've followed this forum for about 3 years now and noticed the interest in this region with regard to local events dropping off as people just don't seem to have the time, the money or the inclination.
There is a lot of competition at this time of year too with all of the other shows going on, especially over the next few weeks and you can't do it all i'm afraid 

For now would a mid week monthly meet suffice? Maybe a local pub of which the venue could maybe change so as at times it is nearer for some than others (or stay at a fixed location if everyone's happy).
If it ran say 6:30pm til 9:30 or 10:00pm that gives the option of getting there early and having a bite to eat or getting there a little later and just having a drink?
I know this has been done before and didn't really last so what can be done to attract people in?? Is once a month too often, in the winter maybe it is :?

What about a Christmas Party? I work a hotel in December where the rates aren't too bad for the usual drinks reception followed by a meal and then disco. Everyone would be together around the one table or if there was a total headcount of more than 40 people our own private party... nothing to do with car keys in a bowl i must add 

I know the common factor here is our cars, swapping ideas, admiring other peoples handy work etc etc but that's not always possible, especially in the winter, so getting the ball rolling is always gonna be the hardest part, if that can be achieved the events and cruises etc will naturally follow coming from ideas around the table.

We could always have a cruise to the safari park and us tin-toppers could watch the monkeys pull the rag-tops to pieces :lol:

Apologies for hijacking the topic, waffling on a bit and possibly stating the obvious but it just seems such a shame that for some reason it just ain't happening at the moment 

Feel free to either tear a strip off of me or come up with some useful thoughts 

Warren.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> 
> The rest of the planned tour begins at Talybont-on-Usk with a drive past two of the reservoirs and then on to the Beacons National Park Centre. The round trip from Talybont on Usk is approximately 50 miles, which I think would be sufficient considering that you have to travel down from the Midlands.


Could be up for a meet at the Welsh end of the cruise  , some good roads and scenery 8)

date dependant though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Nice Mark


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd be up for a mid week meet !!!!!!!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Conlechi

Bearing in mind that Dani can't make the weekend of 7/8th September, what date would suit you? Also do you have a preference for a Saturday or Sunday?

Additionally, do you know of any others in the Gwent area that might be interested?

Viv.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> 
> Towards the end of June / beginning of July I put up a post offering to lead the West Midlanders on a cruise around the Brecon Beacons. Unfortunately, as there was little interest at the time the cruise was cancelled. However, my offer still stands if anyone is interested now.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in another trip to Wales, unfortunately I can't commit to a date at the moment, but if you manage to arrange it for a weekend in the next few weeks with others then if I am able to make it, I'll post up and join the cruise.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd be interested. Some nice places and roads in Wales


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> I'd be interested. Some nice places and roads in Wales


Hi John

What date would suit you?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Probably any weekend apart from 7/8th and 28/29th September thanks


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

There have now been a few positive responses to this proposed excursion around the Brecon Beacons, so let's go for it and set the date for Sunday, 15th September.

The National Park Visitor Centre closes at 5pm throughout September, so we need to be there by 2.30pm if snacks/drinks are required.

If you want to come along and enjoy this spectacular scenery add your name to this post.

I'll set a time for the Welsh rendezvous point when I know who's attending.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

15th September is in my diary


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> 
> There have now been a few positive responses to this proposed excursion around the Brecon Beacons, so let's go for it and set the date for Sunday, 15th September.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dani

That now makes two of us attending:
Viv
Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> Me too


Thanks John

That now makes 3. 
Dani
John
Viv

I wonder how many more will join us??

  

Had a great cruise out today around the Gower Peninsula. Ended up at Rhossili. What spectacular views of the Gower coastline. Never mind, that's another trip out for the autumn. Will let you know more about that once this Beacons cruise has been completed.

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

I've decided to discontinue this thread under Olivea's original post as the timeline has past.

I will now set up a new post entitled:

*Brecon Beacons Late Summer Cruise.* 
Here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=375938

If you wish to join the cruise then please add your names to the new post.

Viv.


----------

